# Smith & Wesson Regulation Police Pre-1957



## dmonroe32 (Aug 25, 2014)

Any info that might supplement what I had already found for this revolver would be appreciated. I am mainly interested in how to find the actual date this pistol was manufactured. The barrel length is 4", with "Regulation Police" and ".38 S&W. CTG"stamped on the right side of the barrel. The Left side of the barrel is stamped "SMITH AND WESSON". THE TOP OF THE BARREL is stamped as follows: SMITH & WESSON SPRINGFIELD MASS USA PAT'D and OCT 8.01DEC17 01FEB 6. 06 SEPT 14 09DEC29 14. The gun is chambered for the Smith and Wesson Cartridge, (indicated by the stamp 38 CTG on the barrel.) The Blue Book of Gun Values states that all S&W revolvers were stamped with a model number after 1957. However, this gun is NOT stamped with a model number. This revolver has number 1959 stamped on the inside of the yoke hinge, (this is an probably an assembly stamp , and not a model number,) and the serial number 9325, which is stamped on the trigger guard grip spur and the cylinder. Also, it has a nickel finish.

THE "MADE IN USA" STAMP AND THE "Smith &Wesson" LOGO ARE MISSING ON THE FRAME OF THIS WEAPON. However, as I said above, the top of the barrel is stamped "SPRINGFIELD MASS USA. I am thinking the low serial number and lack of Logo, etc puts it somewhere after 1920 and before 1957. Need a clue because if a limited number of these 1917 "I" frame were made during and after WWI, it may be considered "rare". Can email picture. Can't figure out how to insert one on this forum yet. Working on it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Go to a website called Photobucket, and post your pictures there.
Then insert the links to your pictures into your text on this forum.

Picture all markings, as well as general pictures of the piece.

I hope that you realize that this might be a Spanish copy of a S&W gun.

If it's a real S&W pistol, a letter to S&W (plus a payment) will give you the date of manufacture, and a bit of sales and shipment history.


----------



## dmonroe32 (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks I will be posting the photos pretty soon. Do you know if the "copies" had anything that might place a Spanish origin?


----------



## Baz (Aug 26, 2014)

I have a revolver that meets your description. I bought it used, back in the middle 1960's, in a hardware store in California.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

dmonroe32 said:


> Thanks I will be posting the photos pretty soon. Do you know if the "copies" had anything that might place a Spanish origin?


Possible indications of Spanish manufacture: If there are any misspelled words in the roll-stampings, if the nickle plating is too shiny and cheap-looking (or flaking), maybe if there's a lack of an S&W logo, if there are tool marks and poor workmanship, if the maker used non-magnetic "pot metal" anywhere on the gun, if the grips fit badly. There's more.


----------

